# Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!



## IKEA S (14. Dezember 2006)

Hier hat es angefangen: Aalangelverbot in Schweden

*Die Entscheidung von heute:*

*Fritidsfiske av ål stoppas*
*Från nästa år ska ål bara få fiskas av den som är beroende av ålfiske för sin försörjning. Det beslutade Fiskeriverket på torsdagen.*

;*Beslutet följer *det förslag som verket lade fram i september. Grundprincipen är att ålfiske ska vara helt förbjudet. Men undantag görs för yrkesfiskare, och fiskare på privat vatten, som tar upp mer än 400 kilo ål per år. De kan begära dispens för att fortsätta sitt fiske, av ekonomiska skäl.

- Det finns omkring 200 sådana fiskare, de flesta längs västkusten, sydkusten och i Småland, säger Håkan Westerberg, biträdande avdelningschef på Fiskeriverket, till TT.

Målet är att minska ålfisket med drygt en tredjedel. Enligt Fiskeriverket tar landets yrkesfiskare upp omkring 500 ton ål varje år, medan fritidsfiskare får upp cirka 250 ton. Det är alltså främst det senare fisket som nu stoppas.

Reglerna träder i kraft den 1 maj, före ålfiskets säsong. Samtidigt höjs minimimåtten för hur små ålar som får fiskas i olika vatten, exempelvis till 65 centimeter på ostkusten och i sötvatten.

Ålen har blivit så sällsynt att den riskerar att utrotas. Flera tänkbara förklaringar har getts - bland dem miljögifter, hårt fiske i vissa länder och att Golfströmmen försvagats.

http://www.dn.se/DNet/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=147&a=597622&previousRenderType=6


*Kurze Übersetzung:*

*Ab nächstes Jahr darf nur Aal von demjenigen geangelt werden, der davon für sein Auskommen abhängig ist. Im Grunde ist Aalangeln ganz verboten, Berufsangler und Angler mit privaten Gewässern können jedoch aus finanziellen Gründen eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen. Das sind ca. 200 Angler, die meisten leben entlang der Westküste und in Småland.*

*Das Ziel ist, das Aalangeln um 1/3 zu reduzieren. Laut dem „Fischereiamt“ fangen die Berufsangler des Landes etwa 500 Tonnen Aal pro Jahr, die Freizeitangler um die 250 Tonnen. Vor allem das Angeln der zuletzt genannten wird jetzt gestoppt.*

*Die Regeln gelten ab dem 1. Mai 2007, vor Saisonanfang. Gleichzeitig wird das Mindestmaß für verschiedene Gewässern erhöht, beispielsweise 65 cm an der Ostküste und in Süßwassergewässer.*

*Aal ist mittlerweile so rar, dass Aussterben droht. Mehrere Erklärungen hierfür sind gemacht worden – u.a. Umweltgifte, Überfischung in einigen Ländern und, dass der Golfstrom schwächer geworden ist.*

*Viele Grüße*
*IKEA S & Reisender *


----------



## abborre (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Ich halte die Deutung der Übersetzung für "nicht richtig".
In Schweden gibt es eine große Anzahl "Nebenerwerbsfischer".
Ich nenne sie einmal so, auch wenn das nicht genau zu trifft.
Oftmals sind es die Grundeigentümer der Gewässer, die Fischereirechte inne haben.
In vielen Gewässern beinhalten auch die Angelkarten (Jahreskarten) das Recht, mit gewissen Netzlängen eine "Nebenerwerbsfischerei" zu betreiben und auch andere "Fischereiwerkzeuge" (Reusen, Krebskörbe, Langleinen, Aalschnüre usw.) einzusetzen.
Wie aus der Übersetzung hervorgeht, findet die "massive" Aalfischerei an der Westküste und in Smaland statt. Ich gehe davon aus, das neben den "flachen" Küstenpartien viele der großen Flussläufe von dieser massiven Aalfischerei betroffen sind. In diese Richtung wird das als "Angelverbot/Freizeitfischeireiverbot" übersetzte Verbot zielen. Ich bin der festen Meinung, das der Angler, der 3 Ruten mit Wurm auf Aal auslegt, und natürlich seine Angelkarte gekauft hat, keine Einschränkungen zu erwarten hat.
Es kann aber durchaus sein, das es für gewisse Gewässer der Region Entnahmeverbote für Aale geben wird. Für ganz Schweden wird das aber sicher nicht gelten.

PS Auch Schweden ist kein Paradies mehr; wo Geld zu machen ist (mit Aalen ganz besonders) und die Kontrollen schwer (nachts sind alle Katzen grau), sind auch die Fischwilderer nicht weit.


----------



## IKEA S (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Als Schwedin denke ich doch, dass ich das wiedergegeben habe, was im Artikel steht. Ich lebe zwar seit 20 Jahren in Deutschland, aber meine Muttersprache verstehe ich immer noch...

*"Vor allem das Angeln der zuletzt genannten (Freizeitangler) wird jetzt gestoppt."*

Wenn du andere Kenntnisse hast, bitte posten, damit wir alle davon "profitieren" können!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Dann stimmen die zahlen aber nicht ...
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Angler 250 Tonnen Aal pro Jahr fangen und die berufsfischer grade mal doppelt soviel ...


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

waren ja auch bestimmt Glasaale bei den Berufsfischern gemeint!


----------



## Nauke (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Egal welche Zahlen stimmen und welche nicht.

Es wird einfach das Pferd von hinten Aufgezäumt.

Weshalb traut sich keiner an die Glassaallobby ran?

Was nutzt es wenn, egal wo, ob in Schweden oder hier, die Aale nicht mehr
beangelt werden, geschlechtsreif werden, abwandern aber keine Brut mehr
zuwandern kann?

Nichts!!!!:r


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

deshalb werden die Gewerbetreibenden bis zuletzt Aale angeln dürfen, bis keine mehr da sind!
Da verdient ja der Staat an den Steuern wenigstens noch mit!


----------



## Nauke (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*



arno schrieb:


> deshalb werden die Gewerbetreibenden bis zuletzt Aale angeln dürfen, bis keine mehr da sind!
> Da verdient ja der Staat an den Steuern wenigstens noch mit!



Für Entscheidungen dt. Politiker hätte ich auch nichts anderes erwartet.

Den Skandi`s hätte ich mehr Sachverstand zugetraut.

Aber du hast genau recht.

Das Nachtangelverbot in Berlin wird ungefähr so begründert; die Aale sollen
eine Ruhe/Schonpause haben.

Die Reusen der Fischer stehen run um die Uhr|gr:


----------



## arno (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Och sach das mal nicht, auch deren Politiker sind nicht anders!
Es gibt keine ehrlichen Politiker!
Allein schon die zwei Wörter hintereinander sind schon lachhaft genug!


----------



## abborre (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

@Ikea
Sehr erfreut, mit einer echten Schwedin zu kommunizieren.
Ich habe keine anderen Kenntnisse.
Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das die Formulierung "Freizeitangler" sich auf die von mir erwähnten Nebenerwerbsfischer bezieht.
Das Angeln (ein Mann oder Frau, 2 oder 3 Angelruten mit Wurm- o. Fischköder) auf Aal hat in Schweden längst nicht den selben Stellenwert wie in Deutschland. Es wird von Specimenanglern ausgeübt, weil es, vor allem in Smaland, sehr viele Kleingewässer gibt, die einen Großaalbestand aufweisen.
Ich selbst bin kein Aalangler, verfolge aber die schwedische Angelpresse (Zeitung u. Internet) sehr genau.
Über ein Aalangelverbot mit Angelruten ist dort nichts veröffentlich worden.
Ich denke, wir bleiben weiter am Ball.


----------



## IKEA S (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

@abborre

Ich bin nicht nur Schwedin, ich komme sogar aus Småland  

Ich habe die Homepage vom Fischeriverket aufgerufen und die vorhandenen Infos zu diesem Thema gelesen. Bei Rückfragen sollte man mit XYZ per eMail Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich habe die erste Mailadresse gewählt - und gerade eine Rückmeldung bekommen, dass Herr Generaldirektor sich auf Reisen befindet und sich nächste Woche bei mir meldet #6 

Vielleicht geht es ja auch schneller, da ich nunmehr die Frage für alle Mitarbeiter dort freigegeben habe |supergri 

Gruss
IKEA S


----------



## Reisender (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*



abborre schrieb:


> @Ikea
> Sehr erfreut, mit einer echten Schwedin zu kommunizieren.




Freu dich mal nicht zu früh !!! Denn du hast Schlafende Hunde geweckt.|wavey: Und ich muß das wissen, denn ich bin seit 6 Jahren mit Ikea S zusammen....:q

Sie wird nicht so lange Ruhe geben, bis der Direktor ihr voll und ganz Rede und Antwort  gegeben hat.

Und viele Worte kann man nicht ins Deutsche Übersetzen....


----------



## abborre (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

@Ikea u. Reisender
Eine sehr angenehme Diskussion.
Ich freue mich auf das Ergebnis Eurer "Forschungen".
Gruß  Abborre


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Also, Mike will uns jetzt sagen , das er unter dem Pantoffel steht.


----------



## Reisender (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*



arno schrieb:


> Also, Mike will uns jetzt sagen , das er unter dem Pantoffel steht.


 
Wie recht du hast Arno :c Es ist nicht einfach mit ihr zu Leben, ich glaube ich Esse um mich zu beruhigen.  

Na ja, ich hoffe das ich eine gute Diätberaterin finde, die mir noch einiges bei bringen kann.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat ......


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Mike, sag doch Deiner Lieben, sie soll Dir auch mal beim essen auf die Grabschen hauen, dann wird das was!|supergri


----------



## IKEA S (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Wollte nur mal Zwischenbericht abgeben...

Habe am 18. Dezember eine Mail vom Generaldirektor erhalten, dass er die email (Anm. also meine Frage) an HW, einen deren Aalexperten, weitergeleitet hat. 

O-Ton: 
_Käthe,_

_Tack för ditt mail som jag skickar vidare till Hakan Westerberg, en av våra ålexperter._

_Vänliga hälsningar,_

_Axel_

_Axel Wenblad_
_Generaldirektör/Director General_
_Fiskeriverket/Swedish Board of Fisheries_
_Ekelundsgatan 1_
_SE-401 26 Göteborg_


Heute habe ich dem Generaldirektor einen guten Rutsch gewünscht und gleichzeitig an die noch ausstehende Beantwortung meiner Frage erinnert.

Wenn eindeutige Aussagen bereits gefunden wurden, bitte ich um Info, denn wir wollen ja nicht Fiskeriverket umsonst mit Fragen (und Nachhaken) belästigen #6 

Euch auch alles Gute für 2007 :m


----------



## abborre (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

@Ikea
In einem Bericht in der aktuellen Ausgabe des "Fiskejournalen" interpretiert der Verfasser das mögliche Aalangelverbot eindeutig auch für "Rutenangler" (wäre ein Punkt für dich!)! 
Die Kuh ist für Angler definitiv noch nicht vom Eis; es formiert sich aber in der schwedischen Angelerszene massiver Widerstand. Die in Tonnen angegeben Fangzahlen (250/500 t) beziehen sich aber ausschließlich auf gemeldete Netzfänge von Berufs- u. Nebenerwerbs-(Freizeit)-fischern. Rutenangler müssen keine Fangmeldungen abgeben und können daher auch nicht veranlagt werden, was die Jahresmenge angeht.
Und den (Berufs-)Fischer möchte ich sehen, der in seinem Leben schon mal eine korrekte Fangmeldung abgegeben hat. 
Hochrechnungen eines Angelmagazins Mitte der 90 ziger Jahre haben bei Binnenfischern, die ihre Ware (Edelfische wie Maränen, Zander, Saiblinge) zum Großteil direkt vermarkten (kleine Restauration, Räucherei usw.), eine "Schwarzquote" = nicht gemeldete Fänge -- von über 45 % ergeben.


----------



## IKEA S (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Die Antwort ist jetzt da! Ich übersetze einfach alles und füge noch den Schwedischen Text als Ergänzung hinzu.

Hallo Käthe

Entschuldigung, dass deine eMail nicht beantwortet worden ist. Es sind viele Fragen zum Aalbeschluss gekommen und deine muss irgendwo verloren gegangen sein.

Ja, du hast alles richtig verstanden. Freizeitangeln auf Aal ist verboten ab dem 1. Mai 2007 in Schweden. Eine Ausnahme sind Süßwassergebiete, welche stromaufwärts von mindestens drei Wasserkraftwerken ohne Anordnungen/Vorrichtungen für Aale, um zum Meer zu gelangen liegen. Die Möglichkeit zum Freizeitangeln (Sportangeln) ist also nicht ganz weg und die Angeltouristik in z.B. Värmland und Dalsland kann immer noch Aalangeln anbieten. 

Das Motiv für die neuen Regelungen ist die „Nachwuchskrise“ in der sich der Aal in ganz Europa befindet. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Frage, ob Maßnahmen notwendig sind, auch in Deutschland aktuell sein wird. Spätestens, wenn EU den jetzt diskutierten Erhaltungsplan einführt.

Gez. Håkan Westerberg
Stellvertr. Direktor

_Hej Käthe_

_Ursäkta att ditt mail inte blivit besvarat! Det har kommit många frågor om ålbeslutet och din måste kommit bort i hanteringen._

_Jo du har fattat helt rätt. Fritidsfiske efter ål förbjuds från och med 1 maj 2007 i Sverige. Undantaget är sötvattensområden som ligger uppströms minst tre vattenkraftsverk utan arrangemang för ål att passera ned till havet. Möjligheten att bedriva sportfiske är alltså inte helt borta och fisketurismen i tex Värmland och Dalsland kan fortfarande erbjuda ålfiske._

_Motivet för de nya bestämmelserna är den rekryteringskris ålen befinner sig i över hela Europa. Jag är övertygad om att frågan om åtgärder kommer att bli aktuell även i Tyskland. Om inte förr så när EU inför den bevarandeplan som nu diskuteras._

_Frohes neues Jahr, Håkan_


_*****************************************_
_Håkan Westerberg_
_assistant director_
_Fiskeriverket - Swedish Board of Fisheries_
_FoU-avd - R&D-unit_
_Box 423_
_SE-401 26 Göteborg_
_SWEDEN_


----------



## Reisender (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

By By ......ihr lieben Aale im Sommensee.:c :c  Na ja, vielleicht fange ich denn an statt Aale, mehr Zander.:vik:


----------



## arno (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

Ja klasse!
Also darf ich dort auf Aal angeln , wo er entweder zerhackt wird, weil keine Umgehungen für den Aal da sind, oder wo eh keiner mehr ist!
Das die Berufsfischer eh immer weit untertreiben ,was ihre Fänge angeht ist ja klar.
Man haben die es gut, die können noch richtig Schwarzgeld machen!


----------



## paulbarsch (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

moin moin!
ich fahre im sommer nach jönköping! darf ich dort jetzt etwa nicht mehr auf aal angeln? kann mir mal bitte jemand auskunft geben? danke und petri!

gruss andreas


----------



## nordman (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

jønkøping? wo gibts denn da aal in der næhe?|kopfkrat


----------



## paulbarsch (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aalangeln in Schweden - Entscheidung von heute!*

ist ja auch in der nähe! am lagmanshaga! habe dort bilder gesehen von meiner unterkunft und von einem angler,der dort auf aal geangelt hat und muss sagen, dass es verdammt gute aale waren,die ich gesehen habe! weiss nun nicht genau wie weit es von jönköping weg ist! kläre mich auf!
danke gruss andreas


----------

